# Im almost there but....



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

I feel im almost there i just have this weird uncomfortable jump out my skin feeling lingering, anyone else relate??


----------



## partiedtoohard (Feb 24, 2016)

There are quite a few people who relate to a sort of "final stage", I have seen it described as almost a "hangover" feeling, "off", or "different", all kinds of description. I am sure it is different for each person - but it seems that for most this is the last part of recovery and takes the longest to get through.

I myself am going through this. I do not have any very bad symptoms, just slight anxiety sometimes, but there is a constant "something off" feeling for me, I am about 7 months in since I had a very bad panic attack from smoking.

Keep your head up, its a long road but at least it not as bad as it was before.


----------



## Mansoor (Jun 17, 2016)

I've had this for 7 months this was due to the panic attack 
Due to overthinking stress etc... 
Well comming to your point 
I don't feel dp/dr all the time like I used to feel during 1-2 months all time 24/7 it was severe.
Now I feel all the time that something is missing something is off feelings 
But I'm much much better than before 
Sometimes I feel 90% 
Sometimes 80% sometimes 70%
But the off feelings are there all time that remind me I'm not 100% ok 
But overall 
I go outside do stuff
Everything normal but there is something missing.????


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes, I feel the same strange "off" feeling. In the beginning, my DR was really bad! I thought nothing was real at all and I was dreaming or that I died. That all got better.

I'm 5 months in and now I feel "different" and like something is wrong but I'm more calm about it all. My brain and body feel tired and worn out. My DP is worse than my DR now. The DR has lessened a lot I think.

I no longer have migraine headaches or completely random panic attacks. In fact, I haven't had a migraine or panic attack in 2 months or more now.

But something is just wrong still.

I'm on my meds now as well. I'm not sure if that has made any difference. I don't feel stuck in existance now though. (Prozac, Vraylar, Xanax, Remeron)


----------



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ive had this shit 4 weeks, one of the lucky ones i guess, fuck u dp lol


----------



## ugh (Sep 15, 2016)

partiedtoohard said:


> There are quite a few people who relate to a sort of "final stage", I have seen it described as almost a "hangover" feeling, "off", or "different", all kinds of description. I am sure it is different for each person - but it seems that for most this is the last part of recovery and takes the longest to get through.
> 
> I myself am going through this. I do not have any very bad symptoms, just slight anxiety sometimes, but there is a constant "something off" feeling for me, I am about 7 months in since I had a very bad panic attack from smoking.
> 
> Keep your head up, its a long road but at least it not as bad as it was before.


wow this is new, du you have any way to verify this? this is the first time ive heard that the last stage is the longest stage. but that could explain why ive felt the same way for so long now, and it would be great news!


----------



## KanMan#2 (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm feelin that rn too man. probably for the last 3 months a weird lingering feeling that feels like im close. I have gotten better about not letting it get to me. We're all in this together.


----------

